# People in Orlando...



## Jerm (May 20, 2008)

Herp Society meeting tonight if anyone is interested. We don't have a guest speaker tonight so we told members to bring in the reptiles that they are keeping and breeding and tell everyone about them. I plan on taking in a couple of my darts and chams and maybe geckos. Bring your frogs and join us. You don't have to be a member. It is from 7:00 to 9:00 ,near downtown, at the Mayor Carl T. Langford Park's visitors center @ 1808 E. Central Blvd. Orlando, FL 32803. Hope to see other dart people there.


----------



## RecycledAgain (Oct 26, 2008)

How did the meeting go? I just found the post today and was curious.

I stumbled on to the Central Florida Herpetological Society by accident a while back and was thinking of stopping by one of these times. I was wondering if the meeting places change or is it always in Langford City Neighborhood Center Park?

Dan


----------



## Jerm (May 20, 2008)

RecycledAgain said:


> How did the meeting go? I just found the post today and was curious.
> 
> I stumbled on to the Central Florida Herpetological Society by accident a while back and was thinking of stopping by one of these times. I was wondering if the meeting places change or is it always in Langford City Neighborhood Center Park?
> 
> Dan


It went good. One of the other chairman and I ended up being the only ones who brought anything in but we had enough stuff that it took up the entire meeting. I brought a few different morphs of darts in. It is normally held at the Langford center but occasionally we have a barbeque at someones house. There aren't any barbeques planned in the near future though. You should come by next month.


----------

